# Non si chiuse [...] ma si aprì



## amazonapink

Buenas tardes, querría que me ayudaran con esta traducción, sobre arte contemporáneo.

No sé si es correcto utilizar el presente y el pasado remoto en esta frase,

Se ha traducido del italiano al español.

Gracias


«Convinto dell’importanza dell'arte come motore di riscatto della società, Amelio puntò da subito su giovani artisti emergenti europei [...] dell’arte povera – il che significava fare della propria galleria non solo un luogo di visione e acquisto di opere, ma anche d’esposizione aperta alla città con opere non in vendita. *Tuttavia, Amelio non si chiuse nella promozione di una sola scuola di pensiero, ma si aprì anche a suggestioni provenienti dall’America e dalla sua stessa città*. La sua trasversalità gli ha permesso di diventare il “padre ideale” di moltissime firme del collezionismo napoletano ed italiano, come Achille Bonito Oliva e Marcello & Lia Rumma [...]»

«Convencido de la importancia del arte como motor de rescate de la sociedad, Amelio se centró en los jóvenes artistas emergentes europeos [...] del _arte povera_, lo que significaba hacer de la propia galería no sólo un lugar de visión y adquisición de obras, sino también de exposicion abierta a la ciudad con obras no en venta. *Todavía, Amelio no se cierra a la promoción de una sola escuela de pensamiento, pero se abrió a sugerencias que provienen de América y de su misma ciudad*. Su transversalidad le ha permitido convertirse en el “padre ideal” de muchas firmas de coleccionismo napolitano e italiano como Achille Bonito Oliva y Marcello y Lia Rumma [...]


----------



## Pegasillo

¡Hola amazonapink!

Yo por lo general mantendría el pasado remoto. Considero estilísticamente más acertado continuar con un mismo nivel temporal y no arriesgarse a saltos del pasado al presente y al revés con acontecimientos que quedan en una misma línea temporal. Si el problema es "provenienti", ahí utilizaría el imperfecto, o dejaría el participio presente:

(...) _Amelio *no se cerró* / *no se limitó* a la promoción de una sola escuela de pensamiento, *sino que se abrió* a sugerencias *que provenían / provenientes* de América y de su misma ciudad._ (...)

Un saludo.

P


----------



## mikisong

Ciao amazonapink. 

Credo che la frase

"_fare della propria galeria_" si traduca con  "_hacer de *su (*propia) galeria_". Perché Amelio è il proprietario della galleria, giusto?

Per i tempi verbali concordo con Pegasillo.

Saluti


----------



## amazonapink

Muchas gracias,

Molte grazie,

;-)


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí yo traduciría *suggestioni* con algo muy distinto a *sugerencias*

*Pálpitos
Impulsos
Sugestiones*


----------



## amazonapink

Muchas gracias, 

No obstante, no sé como traducirlo: «Impulsos provenientes», ¿en el sentido de corrientes o lenguajes artísticos?


----------



## nandozgz

Hola:
¿Es correcta esa traducción de "tuttavia" por "todavía"? Yo pondría sin embargo o no obstante.
En "Amelio puntò da subito su giovani artisti emergenti europei", aunque "centrarse" no está mal, yo lo hubiera traducido por "Amelio, enseguida -apuntó sobre/se fijó en- jóvenes artistas europeos emergentes" y sin "los"
Coincido con Neuromante en usar "sugestiones" más que sugerencias.

Un saludo


----------



## Neuromante

nandozgz said:


> Hola:
> ¿Es correcta esa traducción de "tuttavia" por "todavía"? Yo pondría sin embargo o no obstante.


Tienes razón. Al menos a mi se me pasó por alto


----------



## Pegasillo

Disculpen señores, a mí no se me pasó por alto, pero no me pareció ningún error, al considerar que en el mismo drae _todavía_ (ver punto 2.) también tiene significado de _sin embargo_ y _no obstante_.
En fin, los nativos son ustedes, por esto ahora me pregunto: ¿en qué contexto _todavía_ puede tener este significado, y por qué en la oración que nos ocupa no sería adecuado? 

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Neuromante

Pegasillo said:


> Disculpen señores, a mí no se me pasó por alto, pero no me pareció ningún error, al considerar que en el mismo drae _todavía_ (ver punto 2.) también tiene significado de _sin embargo_ y _no obstante_.
> En fin, los nativos son ustedes, por esto ahora me pregunto: ¿en qué contexto _todavía_ puede tener este significado, y por qué en la oración que nos ocupa no sería adecuado?
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


En un contexto decimonónico tirante a afectado.


----------



## amazonapink

Agradezco vuestra ayuda una vez más.

«Tuttavia», como «sin embargo» ya lo había pensado.
No obstante, «todavía», parece definir «durante ese periodo», «por entonces», «mientras pasaba»... Quizás ya me estoy complicando.

Pegasillo, no sabía que todavía era sinónimo de no obstante y sin embargo Creo que nunca lo he utilizado.

En Treccani pone esto:  «Tuttavia»:  *1.* avv., ant. o letter. Continuamente, sempre, per indicare lo svolgersi di qualche fatto senza interruzione: _essendo il freddo grande e nevicando t. forte_ (Boccaccio); _Ode i cavalli e i gridi tuttavia_, _E la nimica voce che minaccia_ (Ariosto); o per indicare il perdurare, il persistere, la non cessazione di un fatto o di una condizione, nel presente o nel passato: _Non lasciavam l’andar perch’ei dicessi_, _Ma passavam la selva t._ (Dante), ma seguitavamo il cammino attraverso la selva (di spiriti); _posto che molti_, _da volenteroso ardire spronati_, _tentato lo abbiano più volte e tentino t._ (Sannazzaro), e seguitino ancora a tentare; _dall’una all’altra di quelle terre ... correvano_,_ e corrono t._,_ strade e stradette_,_ più o men ripide_,_ o piane_(Manzoni), corrono cioè ancor oggi.
*2.* Come cong. avversativa o concessiva (che è oggi l’uso più comune), nondimeno, pure, con tutto ciò: _sebbene fosse indisposto_, _volle t. partecipare alla riunione_; _non te lo meriti_, _t._ (anche rafforzato, _pur t._) _per questa volta ancora voglio perdonarti_; _è un vocabolo arcaico_, _che si trova t. usato talvolta nel verso_; _Tal mi fec’io_, _non possendo parlare_, _Che disïava scusarmi_, _e scusava Me t._, _e nol mi credea fare_ (Dante).
*3.* ant. Come cong. temporale, _t. che_, ogni volta che.

Por cierto, ¿«sugestiones»?. Si se pudiera sustituir por corrientes, tendencias, o lenguajes... Cuando presenté el texto traducido, me dijeron: «Tienes esto mal, ni sugestiones ni impulsos, pierde el sentido de la frase». En cuanto a «tuttavia», me dijo que la traducción es correcta, pero que buscara otra forma  más cercana a nuestro idioma. Hasta ahí, puedo decir 

Muy posmoderno «lo del contexto decimonónico tirante a afectado»


----------



## nandozgz

Pegasillo said:


> Disculpen señores, a mí no se me pasó por alto, pero no me pareció ningún error, al considerar que en el mismo drae _todavía_ (ver punto 2.) también tiene significado de _sin embargo_ y _no obstante_.
> En fin, los nativos son ustedes, por esto ahora me pregunto: ¿en qué contexto _todavía_ puede tener este significado, y por qué en la oración que nos ocupa no sería adecuado?
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


De las cinco entradas que da la RAE, solo la primera y la cuarta son perfectamente actuales, la tercera se usa, aunque menos; y de la segunda, tacharla de "decimonónica" es incluso demasiado actual ; basta ver el ejemplo que da la RAE: "_Es muy ingrato, pero todavía quiero yo hacerle bien._". En serio, es una frase (y no solo por la acepción de todavía como no obstante) completamente en desuso y desde hace varios siglos.


----------



## Pegasillo

Neuromante said:


> En un contexto decimonónico tirante a afectado.





amazonapink said:


> no sabía que todavía era sinónimo de no obstante y sin embargo Creo que nunca lo he utilizado.





nandozgz said:


> tacharla de "decimonónica" es incluso demasiado actual ; basta ver el ejemplo que da la RAE: "_Es muy ingrato, pero todavía quiero yo hacerle bien._". En serio, es una frase (y no solo por la acepción de todavía como no obstante) completamente en desuso y desde hace varios siglos.


Ok, por fin ahora lo sé. Por esto me encanta este foro: ¡siempre aprendo algo nuevo! 
Pues, me extraña que en el DRAE (y en varios libros de gramática que he podido leer en pasado) no pusieron ningún aviso para acotar su utilización (p.e. "_desus._")...



amazonapink said:


> No obstante, «todavía», parece definir «durante ese periodo», «por entonces», «mientras pasaba»... Quizás ya me estoy complicando.


No, para mí el único sentido posible en este contexto es el de conjunción adversativa ("_sin embargo_", "_no obstante_"), también porque se pone la palabra al principio de la frase y seguido por una coma, forma típica de utilizar _tuttavia_ con función adversativa en italiano. Esta es mi impresión.

¡Gracias a todos!

Un saludo


----------



## amazonapink

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones. 

Un saludo,


----------



## Neuromante

Pegasillo said:


> Ok, por fin ahora lo sé. Por esto me encanta este foro: ¡siempre aprendo algo nuevo!
> Pues, me extraña que en el DRAE (y en varios libros de gramática que he podido leer en pasado) no pusieron ningún aviso para acotar su utilización (p.e. "_desus._")...



Mejor no te cuento a qué se dedica últimamente la Real Academia de la Lengua


----------



## Pegasillo

Neuromante said:


> Mejor no te cuento a qué se dedica últimamente la Real Academia de la Lengua


----------

